# 1995 740i tsb question



## 740iguy (Apr 5, 2005)

*1995 740i nikasil question*

Hello all, thanks for taking the time to read this in advance:
Ive been posting in a few forums on the web to help me try and figure this stuff out, as I cant find much detail on the subject.

Well, I purchased a 1995 740i about a year ago, and the car is great, however I am approaching 92,000 miles. I read a list of TSBs for the car and there are over 200 of them so I got a bit freaked, mainly over number 219.
*Engine - Degradation of Idle Quality By High Sulfur Fuel*
A friend had told me that this was a tsb that was released some time back, and that it will eat the block in this car over time, he said it was something due to the block being made i europe and that the gas over here was too rough on it. Lately the engine has been idiling rough and I am afraid it might be due to this, so my questions are the following:

1. is this something I should be worried about? I know BMW did not make a recall on this as far as I know, but they did fix the blocks up until the year 2000 (or so I was told)

2. What would I be looking at to fix this? Labor and all, or is it even worth paying for?

3. If it is worth fixing or not a huge issue, is there any reccomendations that you could give for proper maintenence with my car having 92k miles.

Thanks for all the help,
much appreciated.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Take a look at these:

Nikasil Engine Block information I

Nikasil Engine Block information II


----------



## 740iguy (Apr 5, 2005)

Wonderful!
That is exactly what I was looking for, 
Since the car is under 100k, do you think Id have a chance in a dealership giving me a free engine test? I have read that some people even in 2003 and up have gotten the shortblock replaced after it failed the test , and they only had to pay for the warranty labor.
I wonder if anyone on this board has been so lucky?

thanks so much for the help.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Good luck with BMW!!

Leaky Intake manifold gaskets and PCV valve were another source of rough idle on the early V8.

A leaky oil filler cap can also cause the same symptom.

If it doesn't smoke (oily smell) at startup or under sudden hard accelleration it is probably surviveable for both the car and owner.

The gas with sulphur high enough to hurt the engine should no longer be available. 

My 740 was dying at 107K miles but my 840 is still without problem at 140k. It all depends where the car was thru its life.


----------



## 740iguy (Apr 5, 2005)

well thats good to know. I know the car was originally from CO. and then here in IL so im hoping the gas was cleaner out west back then!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

740iguy said:


> Since the car is under 100k, do you think Id have a chance in a dealership giving me a free engine test?


I donno. While I would assume no, it doesn't hurt to ask. Good luck, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## 740iguy (Apr 5, 2005)

Well the car passed the test so all is good.
I am happy, and will just continue to use premium gas alongside regular maintenance.
Thanks for all the help.


----------

